# BOTTLES THAT JUST JUST AREN'T QUITE RIGHT



## UncleBruce (Sep 16, 2021)

Here are 4 bottles with spelling errors and 1... oh, crud for our Theme today.

DUBUQUE WIESS BEER CO.
DUBUQUE WEISS BEER CO.
THE GREKE BREWING CO.
THE GERKE BREWING CO.
WENZEL MEBLIN WEISS BEER
WENZEL MEDLIN WEISS BEER
I've seen Pittsburgh spelled Pittsburg and both are correct, but how about:
KEYSTONE BREWING CO. LTD
PITTSBUGH, S.S. PA.
I would say this is an example of a 1st batch (early morning) mistake by the glass blower or mold assembler if there was one:
NIAGARA FALLS BREWING CO.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 17, 2021)

This is one error bottle that I don't have, but would love to come across one someday - both because I collect BC bottles and because it's one of the most egregious examples of an error bottle that I know of.  It's from Chappell and Kapps in Kaslo, BC, but the mold engraver misspelled both of the proprietors' names as well as the name of the town!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 17, 2021)

That last one has me amazed. That's the best error I've ever seen. Funny too, can you imagine the bosses face? Surprised they were not destroyed.
BOBBYROBBY64. Lol!


----------



## UncleBruce (Sep 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That last one has me amazed. That's the best error I've ever seen. Funny too, can you imagine the bosses face? Surprised they were not destroyed.
> BOBBYROBBY64. Lol!


There is another from Louisiana that has an inverted plate.  Don't you think the bottle manufacturer gave the company a "GOOD DEAL" on them that is why they were used.  The embossing would still have indicated who the owner was... just upside down.  I doubt very many were made once the error was caught.  I'm glad they didn't toss them!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 17, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> There is another from Louisiana that has an inverted plate.  Don't you think the bottle manufacturer gave the company a "GOOD DEAL" on them that is why they were used.  The embossing would still have indicated who the owner was... just upside down.  I doubt very many were made once the error was caught.  I'm glad they didn't toss them!


Me too buddy, me too 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 24, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Here are 4 bottles with spelling errors and 1... oh, crud for our Theme today.
> 
> DUBUQUE WIESS BEER CO.
> DUBUQUE WEISS BEER CO.
> ...


Found this one of a kind hutch for bid. Nice upside down slug plate. From Jay of course. 
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						RARE Unlisted Error Chester NJ Hutchinson bottle Upside down plate only 1 known  | eBay
					

7" tall aqua glass hand blown Hutchinson soda bottle Front: CHARLES E. TIPPETT / CHESTER, N. J. in upside down slug plate, REGISTERED near bottom, Back: Blank Base: very light small 38. No chips cracks or bruises or stain. This bottle is similar to Hutchbook NJ-0130.8 but much different. This is...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Joelbest (Sep 24, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> This is one error bottle that I don't have, but would love to come across one someday - both because I collect BC bottles and because it's one of the most egregious examples of an error bottle that I know of.  It's from Chappell and Kapps in Kaslo, BC, but the mold engraver misspelled both of the proprietors' names as well as the name of the town!
> View attachment 229832


I guess spelling wasn’t a top priority back then


----------



## 5 gallon collector (Sep 26, 2021)

Very nice.  
Easier to read, head back, bottle tipped. 
One wanders, so many misteakes, if it was intensional.  At leased they got the "&" and "B, C," corect.  
The proof reader might have been into a high-proof refreshment.


----------



## willong (Sep 26, 2021)

Joelbest said:


> I guess spelling wasn’t a top priority back then


Back then?  Have you read any contemporary comments posted to YouTube videos?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 27, 2021)

5 gallon collector said:


> Very nice.
> Easier to read, head back, bottle tipped.
> One wanders, so many misteakes, if it was intensional.  At leased they got the "&" and "B, C," corect.
> The proof reader might have been into a high-proof refreshment.


They were filled and transported upside down. Maybe not an error after all. Everyone else has been upside down all this time! Lol! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

